# Backup Partizione [FAQ]

## blacksword

Ho bisogno di fare un backup della mia partizione gentoo. Prima usavo partimage e mi trovavo molto bene, ora però ho bisogno di un programma alternativo che faccia la stessa cosa e che a differenza di partimage possa fare il backup di partizioni con file system xfs. Qualche proposta?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Fai un bel tar.bz2 della partizione e salvalo da qualche parte

```
# tar cjvf backup.tar.bz2 /nome/partizione
```

Quando lo spacchetti usa l'opzione -p cosi ti tiene i permessi

```
# tar xjvpf backup.tar.bz2
```

----------

## blacksword

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Fai un bel tar.bz2 della partizione e salvalo da qualche parte
> 
> ```
> # tar cjvf backup.tar.bz2 /nome/partizione
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie, adesso provo. Ah un'altra cosa, il tar lo posso creare anche se sto usando linux o devo farlo montando la partizione dal livecd?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Grazie, adesso provo. Ah un'altra cosa, il tar lo posso creare anche se sto usando linux o devo farlo montando la partizione dal livecd?

 

Si dovrebbe essere possibile.

----------

## Dancy

non l'ho provato ma questo progetto mi sembra valido   :Cool: 

http://www.sysresccd.org/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' anche

```
*  app-arch/konserve

      Latest version available: 0.10.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 986 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.simnacher.net/konserve/konserve.html

      Description: small backup application for the KDE 3.x environment

      License:     GPL-2
```

che fa la stessa cosa che ti ho detto io ma in modo guidato. Il programma si integra bene con kde ma non con altri wm.

----------

## blacksword

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e' anche
> 
> ```
> *  app-arch/konserve
> 
> ...

 

L'ho provato con fluxbox ma nn funzia bene. Meglio il comando tar.

----------

## KenTI

scusatemi dove sto sbagliando? ho provato con tar, lanciandolo dalla directory dove voglio che il file bz2 sia creato, ma mi esce un errore

magari devo lanciarlo da livecd?

tux linuxbkp # tar cjvf backup.tar.bz2 /dev/hda6

tar: Removing leading `/' from member names dev/hda6

tux linuxbkp # tar cjvf backup.tar.bz2 dev/hda6

tar: dev/hda6: Cannot stat: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

/dev/hda6 è in reiserfs, ed è la partizione root

linuxbkp è su un disco esterno usb, anch'esso in reiserfs

uso un kernel 2.6.5-rc1-mm1

un'altra cosa, con il partimage mi crea il file compresso, ma poi c'è un modo per controllare se è venuto bene? non vorrei rischiare a ridimensionare la partizione di root prima di essere sicuro di avere un backup

scusate se la domanda è banale ma sono ancora un proncipiante..

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

In realtà non credo tu possa usare direttamente il device della partizione con tar.

Quindi parti con un liveCD, monta la partizione e usa il punto di mount come argomento, non il device.

----------

## KenTI

ok grazie provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cagnulein

domanda niubbosa...ma da partimage è possibile creare un backup da pc acceso?

----------

